# Forgot My Razor Unlock Password



## CINDE (Dec 16, 2008)

I FORGOT MY SECURITY PASSWORD FOR MY RAZOR V3XX DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO BYPASS THIS OR GET PAST THIS WITHOUT A CODE?? PLS HELP THANKS:sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Cinde

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Sorry, but it is against the TSF rules to help in bypassing passwords of any type.

It is important that all newcomers to TSF should read our rules.

The thread is now closed.


----------

